# Advice on how to check if I am ovulating



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all

Just after some advice from you lovely ladies please.  First a brief history... 33, fiance 36, TTC 18 months, regular periods, SA results OK, blood tests being done at the mo, HSG test yesterday and looked OK, just ordered agnus castus to start taking, don't smoke or drink, eat relatively healthily and exercise regularly, take folic acid and multivitamins.  We are waiting for our next consultant apt (prob Dec/Jan) where they will do vaginal ultrasound and discuss what happens next.

I jusy wondered if anyone can think of anything else I can be doing in the meantime?  

I thought I should be doing some sort of testing to see if I am ovulating, and when.  I've never done this before so would like some advice.  I have ordered a basal thermometer (I think that's what it is called!).  Is this the best way to do it or would you recommend the strips you wee on?  I know nothing about this so if you can tell me how it all works I would be grateful.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Thanks x x x


----------



## shellymay (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Louise

To my knowledge there are 4 ways (there could be more) 

1. Pee on a stick - really easy and most people find they don't ovulate on the date they think they do. You just pee each morning (some people do it 3 times a day, but this isn't necessary) on the stick and viola, it will come up when you ovulate.

2. You and measure your temperature, but you have to start tracking this at the beginning of your period every day as you wake up. There is a great book on this called, take care of your fertility.

3. You can track your cervical mucus, as per Zita Wests Book.

4. You can have a blood test around day 21 to check you have ovulate.

Personally, I think the best way is Pee on a stick and then the next day have a blood test to confirm.

Hope that helps
Michelle x


----------



## louisebr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Michelle

That's great, thank you.  I think I am going to get some of the strips to wee on.

And I'm also sending you a massive congratulations on your BFP.

Xxx


----------

